# Vid of me and my bro from last week.



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Bonito 3 feet from the beach along with bluefish. Got in the kayak and it got a little crazy when the dolphins came through. :thumbup:

http://vimeo.com/35745210


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Cool video bro


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice, that dolphin would of freaked me out.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice, I've been waiting to see this!!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome vid man!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

SWEET! Nicely done!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweet vid! Glad you got you lure back :thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Good job dude... that was awesome.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice video! I have got to get a hero 2, the video quality sucks on mine but I think its the first model they made.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

sick video thanks for posting:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice, good luck with your bow as well. Man i wish i could see those bonita in that close.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Then come on down Johnny Boy!!!!


----------

